# Arnie Problem :(



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

I've gotta Arnie problem, the poor lad needs a new mineral crystal, plus a bezel insert, anyone got any ideas? Does anyone know the exact crystal diameter, I could source a crystal from a similar watch.

Thanks

Bry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

"Arnie" ?? What's that ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The ana-digi display 150m diver,1980's.H558 or something like that


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ah right.

Are these crystals the same size as the 6309's 007's etc. If it is then I have stock of these. I can check this in the morning if you want me to Bry.

If the bezel inserts are the same as these then I have them too.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> I've gotta Arnie problem


I thought you you were going to say you had one of those transmitter things stuck up your nose


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Arnie


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was right


















> I thought you you were going to say you had one of those transmitter things stuck up your nose

































Or he had trouble with his acting


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

......or reading the script!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

Don't give him your clothes or your bike, let him buy his own. Bloody politicians.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

he had a script.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi folks,

The bezel insert is actually slightly smaller about 26mm OD, the crystal diameter is about 30mm, thats what my verniers tell me. I've been told the crystal reference is (generic) CRY-7057G

Regards

Bryan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bry...this thread should interest you...

Jason

http://www.network54.com/Forum/message?for...geid=1091100615


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Jason,

I might be looking at making some H558 shrouds, could do with alittle project


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The correct crystal is Seiko Ref : 310W60GA00, The 310 is the size.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

That's odd i've checked the crystal diameter and its 30mm thats with my vernier's.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What's the numbers from the back of the watch and i'll check it again ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Here you go:-

Seiko H558-5000 FO

247136


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The crystal ref that I listed is the correct one for the 5000 series.


----------

